# The Tea Party v. The Obama IRS



## American_Jihad (Jun 1, 2013)

Ah this should be fun...

*The Tea Party v. The Obama IRS*

May 31, 2013 By Matthew Vadum 







The IRS is being sued by 25 Tea Party groups in federal court over the political witch-hunt the agency has been conducting against conservative and libertarian grassroots organizations since the start of the Obama presidency.

The action comes three weeks after the Internal Revenue Service apologized to Tea Party groups and similar organizations for what it described as overzealous investigations of their requests for tax-exempt status. The White House denies directing the IRS to crack down on the groups.

Apart from Obama shills like Josh Marshall of Talking Points Memo and Ezra Klein of the Washington Post, who slavishly lap up whatever propaganda the administration feeds them, not too many informed observers believe the White House. The White House position was undermined significantly when it was revealed that then-IRS Commissioner Douglas Shulman visited the Obama White House a minimum of 157 times. Even Attorney General Eric Holder, one of Obamas closest allies, visited only 62 times according to the records, a Daily Caller report noted.

Lois Lerner, the now-suspended head of the IRS division that deals with tax-exempt organizations, admitted the agency had singled out nonprofit applicants for tax-exempt status that had Tea Party or patriot in their names. Going after those groups was absolutely inappropriate and not the way we should do things. Last week Lerner invoked her Fifth Amendment right against self-incrimination in congressional testimony about the affair. Congressional leaders say she will be recalled for further testimony.

...

The Tea Party v. The Obama IRS | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jun 1, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> OMG, another racist FrontPage Magazine assault.



Omg the race card.

You misplaced your Bush card?


----------



## Grandma (Jun 1, 2013)

So are they going to wear 18th Century period costumes and wave great big shiny flags and carry huge misspelled signs to court?


----------



## Intense (Jun 1, 2013)

*Moved To Tea Party Forum.*


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 4, 2013)

Intense said:


> *Moved To Tea Party Forum.*



Thanks for letting me know...

Their are some gutless mother Fvckers here that just move shit without saying anything to anybody, why?, because their wrong and they know it...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 4, 2013)

*TEA PARTY LEADER TEARS UP DURING PASSIONATE ACCOUNT OF POLITICAL INTIMIDATION*


Jun. 4, 2013  Becket Adams

...

Im not here as a serf or a vassal, said the Wetumpka Tea Party member, at one point tearing up. Im not begging my lords for mercy. Im a born-free American woman, wife, mother, and citizen. And Im telling my government that youve forgotten your place.

Its not your responsibility to look out for my well being and to monitor my speech. Its not your right to assert an agenda. The post that you occupy exists to preserve American liberty. Youve sworn to perform that duty and you have faltered.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0N8TykuZvTY]Becky Gerritson gives testimony to Ways and Means Committee on IRS targeting her Tea Party group - YouTube[/ame]

Tea Party Leader Tears Up During Passionate Account of Political Intimidation | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## American_Jihad (May 25, 2017)

*



*
*IRS execs: Our lives at risk in tea party case*
Dan Horn , dhorn@enquirer.com
Published 11:51 a.m. ET May 12, 2017

Details about tea party bias claims against the IRS could remain secret because current and former agency officials say their lives are in danger if they publicly testify about the case.

Lois Lerner and Holly Paz both have argued in recent court filings that the threat to their lives outweighs the public's right to hear their testimony about how IRS employees in Cincinnati and Washington D.C. handled applications for tax-exempt status from tea party groups.

They recently filed evidence to support their claim under seal in U.S. District Court in Cincinnati. Though that evidence has not been made public, court records indicate it relates to death threats and other harassment the women say they endured after their names were connected to the bias claims against the IRS several years ago.

...

IRS execs: Our lives at risk in tea party case


----------



## danka (Nov 21, 2019)




----------

